# Your favorite Anime character?



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Who is your favorite Anime character?

Currently, mine is Chopper:


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Black Jack:


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Luffy.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Toss-up between

Gutz









and

Alucard


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

ash ketchum omg i loooooove anime :3 xD


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Yuno Gasai


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

C.C. will always be my favorite character.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The Coolest said:


> Who is your favorite Anime character?
> 
> Currently, mine is Chopper:


I love one piece :3 
My favs nico robin


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Don Patch.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I forgot about Scar!











Kalliber said:


> I love one piece :3
> My favs nico robin


:high5
Nico Robin :love2


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

The Coolest said:


> I forgot about Scar!


really liked this guy. is that pic from brotherhood? haven't watched it yet but now i'll have to.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Elad said:


> really liked this guy. is that pic from brotherhood?


Yeah :boogie
You're a good man lol



Shingo said:


> When I used to slick my hair back I cosplayed as him. One of the funniest anime characters I have ever seen


@Shingo If that's you in your avatar, I bet your cosplay was amazing. I should check out the show.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

The Coolest said:


> Yeah :boogie
> You're a good man lol


is it much better than the original anime? that HD looks hnnng.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Elad said:


> is it much better than the original anime? that HD looks hnnng.


Is it better?!!! 
*ahem*
Did I poop on myself in the middle of class in Kindergarten?

HECK YEAH and my pants loved it!

Brotherhood is about the same for the first 20 or so episodes, but it gets very different afterwards. I feel Brotherhood is worlds better than the original by the end.

I must warn you though... neither my poop nor Brotherhood did much to please the nose.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Kanako Urashima









WAIFUUUUUU

Also, seriously.

Hidenori Tabata









Laughed my a** off with this guy and Yosh!take.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Elad said:


> really liked this guy. is that pic from brotherhood? haven't watched it yet but now i'll have to.


You have to watch FMA: Brotherhood! It's absolutely amazing! I loved the original series, but I think Brotherhood is much, much, better. Plus the whole story actually follows the manga this time. I'm going to re-watch the entire series again soon.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Sailor Moon










Kiki's Delivery Service










*besides these two.. I can't stand anime..*


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Kenzo Tenma from Monster, Yoko Nakajima from Twelve Kingdoms, and Himura Kenshin from Rurouni Kenshin. For their development as characters and the ideals they live by.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Hoturu from Sailor Moon
2. Vegeta from Dragon Ball Z
3. Levi, Mikasa, Jean,and Armin from Attack on Titan


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Could never pick ;_;

But I like Yuno and Kirito quite a bit.


----------



## Missmonday (Nov 16, 2013)

Sakata Gintoki


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Tie between L from Death Note and Roy Mustang from Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm probably overlooking some far greater characters, but I can't help but feel incredibly close to Sato from Welcome to the NHK. Those of you who have seen can probably understand why as he is a character that overtly has social anxiety/agoraphobia/depression, among other mental issues. He's painfully relatable, and also his manga portrayal is of him snorting drugs in my avatar.

Dark comedy about our lives. The whole thing is just too familiar.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

It's changed over the years a lot but...

Hououin Kyouma!










Otherwise known as Okabe Rintarou. Kinda like the way he doesn't appear to be taking anything seriously, when in reality it's probably the complete opposite. Reminds me of myself at times (not sure if that's good or bad, lol).

Steins Gate is one of my favourite anime series of recent times... really really really seriously really recommend it 



mcmuffinme said:


> I'm probably overlooking some far greater characters, but I can't help but feel incredibly close to Sato from Welcome to the NHK. Those of you who have seen can probably understand why as he is a character that overtly has social anxiety/agoraphobia/depression, among other mental issues. He's painfully relatable, and also his manga portrayal is of him snorting drugs in my avatar.
> 
> Dark comedy about our lives. The whole thing is just too familiar.


Seen the series, it's another one my favourites. One of very few manga series I own too. At the time I saw it my life wasn't much different from his, minus the crazy stuff... think I was even the same age as Satou's meant to be. Definitely relatable though.... :/

Also, I got obsessed with that sad guitar instrumental in episode one and learnt to play that at one point for some random reason.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gavroche said:


> Roy Mustang from Fullmetal Alchemist.


:high5


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Pikachu? Piplup? Ash? (From Pokemon) Not sure.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sebastian's pretty cool, L's awesome. This scene almost made Light a contender:






lmao every time.

Actually, what am I talking about Grell has a chainsaw and makes no sense.






Basically every character in Fruits Basket but if I have to pick I'll just go with Ayame.

Yeah I'm going to pick Ayame. (I've only read the manga but I've decided that doesn't matter.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AlexSky said:


>


Oh, she gets virtual hugs too :3


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This scene almost made Light a contender:
> 
> lmao every time.


:lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I really love Sanji too, he's definitely in the top 3:


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

AlexSky said:


>


:heart


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Guts- Berserk
Jubei Kibagami- Ninja Scroll
Vegeta- DBZ
Batou- Ghost in the Shell
Kuma- Afro Samurai
Kenshiro- Fist of the Northstar
Nanashi and Tobimaru- Sword of the Stranger
Orson- Record of Lodoss wars

Only to name a few. But my top favorites are Vegeta and Guts. Vegeta is probably my favorite of the two though.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mcmuffinme said:


> I'm probably overlooking some far greater characters, but I can't help but feel incredibly close to Sato from Welcome to the NHK. Those of you who have seen can probably understand why as he is a character that overtly has social anxiety/agoraphobia/depression, among other mental issues. He's painfully relatable, and also his manga portrayal is of him snorting drugs in my avatar.
> 
> Dark comedy about our lives. The whole thing is just too familiar.


Yea, that's mine. Tatsuhiro Satō from Welcome to the NHK has so much relatability with me.









Honorable mention to Gene Starwind from Outlaw Star.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot about Rock Lee (hands down my favorite character in Naruto):









Recently, I've become very fond of Laxus. I don't know why I like him exactly, though, I'm sure it has much to do with his English voice actor's performance. Laxus is just plain awesome too (so far at least):


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

CC from Code Geass(my avatar)


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I quite like Uryuu Minene, Sonozaki Mion, Lucy from Elfen Lied, Saber, and the classics Piccolo and Kakashi. There's no way I could narrow it down to one.


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

Nicholas D. Wolfwood









Lt. Riza Hawkeye









Winry Rockbell (the manga and Brotherhood version, at least)









and Ein


----------

